# Anyone use compressed gas like co2 to drain water heater



## johnathan86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tired of dragging compressor, hose, and cord around.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

johnathan86 said:


> Tired of dragging compressor, hose, and cord around.












We're tired of asking people to post an intro....


----------



## johnathan86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Intro?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Go to
Intro section and post an intro.... Then you will
Feel the love on Valentine's day. Lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea an Introduction post, Right Here Click This...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Pick ax has never failed for me.when the customer asks what is the new red tint in their floor I usually just give them the stink eye and they shrug their shoulders and just walk away


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I turn off the gravity switch so the water can float up out of the basement...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

With a single-story home where the W/H is in the garage, I'll wheel it out on my handtruck full and flop it in the grass letting it drain while I start installing the new one.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

^^



Yep. That's the way you get it done.


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a Liberty 331 transfer pump that I use on most removals. I still have to tote a garden hose. I made up a diptube out of 1/2" pex for the water heater drain valves that plug up with sediment. With that addition I can drain almost any tank.


----------

